# I just received my Vape Mail from Three Fox Vape Store



## Stew (20/1/21)

A big shout out to @Jacques3Fox from Three Fox Vape Store. I recieved my prize, a Smok Novo X.
Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (20/1/21)

Congrats @Stew l. Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jacques3Fox (20/1/21)

Lekka device for those "stealth vaping" situations.. lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (21/1/21)

Congrats @Stew . You deserve it so enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964 (21/1/21)

Congrats @Stew enjoy it..

Reactions: Like 4


----------

